# Hair clips/bows for my Maltese.



## Bliss (Jan 9, 2011)

My Maltese does not like anything to hold up her hair, she likes it all in her eyes. Every time we've taken her to the groomers and had them put a bow on her, she ends up clawing it off by the end of the day or crying to the point where we have to take it off. I think they put the rubber band on too tight and its uncomfortable for her. I was wondering where I can get hair clips or bows for dogs that don't require rubber bands that can cause distress. 

Thank you!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Check the vendor forum here. We have a number of members that sell maltese related goods. Ladysmom sells beautiful bows.

M'Lady's Dog Bows


----------



## Bliss (Jan 9, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> Check the vendor forum here. We have a number of members that sell maltese related goods. Ladysmom sells beautiful bows.
> 
> M'Lady's Dog Bows


Thank you! I'll check it out.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

If she won't wear a bow then Des at Go Fetch has these little clips that you can pull back hair with. You may be able to put two in to keep the hair out of her eyes. I use them for my babies to keep up the little stray hairs that aren't quite long enough to go into the rubber band. Here is the link to the clips... go.fetch™ Go to SHOP- ACCESSORIES- HAIR ACCENTS- TIC TAC CLIPS


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think she just needs to get used to the bows. I've found that the velvet bows are good ones to start with as Claire didn't seem to notice them as much. Now she does great with both. One thing that helps is not to have the hair pulled back too tight. I don't like to use clips as I'm afraid it could fall out and she could try to eat it. We use M'Lady's Bows, too and looooove them!


----------



## Bliss (Jan 9, 2011)

jenniferhope423 said:


> If she won't wear a bow then Des at Go Fetch has these little clips that you can pull back hair with. You may be able to put two in to keep the hair out of her eyes. I use them for my babies to keep up the little stray hairs that aren't quite long enough to go into the rubber band. Here is the link to the clips... go.fetch™ Go to SHOP- ACCESSORIES- HAIR ACCENTS- TIC TAC CLIPS


I looked through their selection and it's just what I was looking for, thank you!


----------



## Bliss (Jan 9, 2011)

k/c mom said:


> I think she just needs to get used to the bows. I've found that the velvet bows are good ones to start with as Claire didn't seem to notice them as much. Now she does great with both. One thing that helps is not to have the hair pulled back too tight. I don't like to use clips as I'm afraid it could fall out and she could try to eat it. We use M'Lady's Bows, too and looooove them!


I was scared about the hair clip falling out and her possibly choking on it as well, I'm going to experiment with a few different things. Thanks for the response.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It's not the bands that are bothering her, it's the weight/feel of the bow itself. I would start by doing a topknot with only a lightweight grooming band and once she is comfortable with that (can take weeks), add either a tiny claw clip or tiny lightweight bow, let her adjust to that, and then you can use the heavier/more elaborate/larger bows.

Using the correct bands is very important...most groomers use orthodontic bands which can break the hair & are also thicker & heavier than actual grooming bands. A great place to order bands is www.showoffproducts.com . A good size to use are the "Medium 5/16" bands in the "Fine" weight. They feel like the weight of air...are very stretchy, and if you don't do the topknot tight it shouldn't bother her too much.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LJSquishy said:


> It's not the bands that are bothering her, it's the weight/feel of the bow itself. I would start by doing a topknot with only a lightweight grooming band and once she is comfortable with that (can take weeks), add either a tiny claw clip or tiny lightweight bow, let her adjust to that, and then you can use the heavier/more elaborate/larger bows.
> 
> Using the correct bands is very important...most groomers use orthodontic bands which can break the hair & are also thicker & heavier than actual grooming bands. A great place to order bands is www.showoffproducts.com . A good size to use are the "Medium 5/16" bands in the "Fine" weight. They feel like the weight of air...are very stretchy, and if you don't do the topknot tight it shouldn't bother her too much.


Great advice! *Show Off* makes the best bands. Those are the ones I use on my bows.

Have you seen this? It's a great "how to" for topknots.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/54041-every-day-top-knot-pictorial.html


----------



## Bliss (Jan 9, 2011)

Ah you are all so helpful, thank you! I bought her some clips and bows today and put one on, she seems to like it so far!


----------

